# Cube AMS LTD pimpen...



## fire_ball (24. Juni 2008)

Servus Freunde,

fahre seit längerem mein Cube AMS LTD in folgender Kombination:
CUBE AMS LTD aus der limited Edition Serie 2004, Rahmen mattschwarz pulverbeschichtet

* Federgabel Manitou Scareb comp mit Lockout
* 4-Gelenk Hinterbau mit Manitou QRL Luftdämpfer incl. Dämpfungseinstellschraube und Lockout Hebel
* Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT
* Umwerfer Shimano Deore LX
* Schalthebel Shimano Deore
* Zahnkranz Shimano Deore 9fach
* Kurbelgarnitur Shimano FC-M 445, 175mm/44x43x22
* Innenlager Shimano Deore Cartridge
* Naben Shimano Deore Disc
* Nabenspannachsen Shimano Deore
* Felgen Rigida Taurus 2000 schwarz 32L
* Speichen DT Swiss schwarz
* Bremsen Hayes HFX-9 hydraulische Scheibenbremsen vorne und hinten
* Vorbau Ritchey comp, Ritchey Lenker, Ritchey Sattelstütze
* Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph

Mein hinterer Dämpfer wurde gegen einen Manitou Radium RL aufgrund eines Garantiefalles getauscht.
Falls ich doch was falsches angegeben habe hier mal ein Bild welches ich meine:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/37vr-3-jpg.html

Jetzt habe ich schon eine Menge Touren hinter mir und bin bisher zu frieden, habe aber jetzt einen kleinen Flitz bekommen und möchte mein Bike etwas umbauen... da ein paar Kumpel einen Biketrailparkur mit Sprüngen/Hügeln/Baumstämme etc gebaut haben... 
Ich habe jetzt aber bedenken und würde gern von euch wissen, was kann aus dem Blacky max herausholen um es dafür tauglich zu machen und auch für Touren durch den Harz etwas zu erneuern...

Da ich schon lange nicht mehr nach Teilen geschaut habe, demnächst aber eh eine paar Verschleißteile etc neu brauche, kucke ich auch a bisl bei Gabel, Bremsen etc.
Aber es gibt ja soooo viele Hersteller etc. da sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal das Cube AMS 125 genommen, weil das scheinbar so in den Bereich passt, wo ich auch hin will, ob die Kombinationen aber passen und wie sich das Bike dadurch verändert, kann ich aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung überhaupt nicht beurteilen, daher hier einfach mal mein Vorhaben:

Wunschumbau:
Manitou Scareb comp 1600gr
http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/artikel.php?id=360

tauschen gegen:
Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn 1800gr (also +200gr mehr)
http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/artikel.php?id=1369

Frage: Gibt es diese Gabel in 3 Ausführungen mit unterschiedlichen Federwegen und Gewichten?! Blicke auf der RockShox HP nicht so durch...

Wunschumbau:
Hayes HFX-9

tausch gegen:
Magura Louise BAT 2008
vorn 203 und hinten 180 (gibts das überhaupt?! Finde nur gleichgroße Sets für vo/hi)

Das aktuelle Cube AMS 125 besitzt ja auch diese Komponenten.
Ich verspreche mir von dem Umbau mehr Federung für mehr Geländetauglichkeit und besseres Bremsverhalten.

Ok, das sind glaube die beiden größten Umbauten, neben neuen Reifen und ein paar Kleinteilen...

Jetzt würde gern mal Eure Meinung hören... und macht es Sinn noch auf die Herbst/Winterzeit zu warten um ein paar Euronen zu sparen oder bleiben die Preise ziemlich stabil?
Wie gesagt, ich habe mich lange nicht mit solchen Fragen rumgeschlagen...

aber danke schon im Voraus!
GRüße
fireball

PS: wiege knapp 80kg, falls doch noch von Nutzen ist, da früher, als ich das Bike gekauft habe, die Diskussion aufkam, dass die Skarab hier grenzwertig ist...
PSS: Gibts auch ne gute Gabel die man von 80-160mm Federweg verstellen kann...


----------



## kastel67 (24. Juni 2008)

Moin,





also für die Sache mit dem Trailpark kannst Du das AMS vergessen. Das wird den Streß nicht lange mitmachen.
Mach was schnelles aus dem Rad und kauf Dir fürs herumhopsen was passendes.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (24. Juni 2008)

das einzige was sich m.E. aufzuwerten lohnt sind die laufrÃ¤der, 3-400â¬ fÃ¼r steife/leichte und das rad geht wieder wie ein neues. der rest nur, wenn es wirklich kaputt ist. umrÃ¼sten fÃ¼r den bikepark ist quatsch.


----------



## Bierkiste (24. Juni 2008)

fire_ball schrieb:


> PSS: Gibts auch ne gute Gabel die man von 80-160mm Federweg verstellen kann...


Du solltest in dem Rahmen wenn überhaupt max. 130mm FW fahren, alles andere macht das Rad nicht mit.

Ansonsten wie kastel67.


----------



## fire_ball (26. Juni 2008)

Servus,

danke für Eure Antworten... leider sind die ja jetzt nicht so positiv für meinen Pläne, dafür für meinen Geldbeutel 
Tja, wenn es sich nicht lohnt was an dem Bike zu machen, weils so wie es ist gut ist, dann lass ich das sicher auch. Kommen also nur die Verschleißteile neu und gut.

Gibts noch aussagen zu der Bremse?! Kann ich die an die Scareb bauen?!

Achja, kann man ein Cube ams 125 in dem Bereich Touren und Bikepark einsetzen?!

GRüße und Danke
fire


----------



## fatz (26. Juni 2008)

am ehesten wuerd mich deine gabel stoeren. die scareb ist eher etwas racelastig, dh. leicht und wenig
federweg. wenn du nicht viel geld ausgeben willst schau evtl. mal nach einer marzocchi mx comp oder 
pro mit 120mm federweg und eta. gibt's aber nur noch gebraucht.
aber was fuern bikepark wird das ams damit auch nicht. da solltest du dir mindestens das stereo (nur 
wenn du ganz zahm faehrst) oder besser das fritzz anschauen.


----------



## kastel67 (26. Juni 2008)

fire_ball schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> danke für Eure Antworten... leider sind die ja jetzt nicht so positiv für meinen Pläne, dafür für meinen Geldbeutel
> Tja, wenn es sich nicht lohnt was an dem Bike zu machen, weils so wie es ist gut ist, dann lass ich das sicher auch. Kommen also nur die Verschleißteile neu und gut.
> ...



Eine 203 Scheibe geht bei der Gabel nicht. Sehe ich aber auch keine Notwendigkeit für, eher 180/180. Aus dem Rad machst Du am besten ein schnelles Race Fully. Dafür brauchst Du nur ein paar leichte LR. Ansonsten sehe ich da noch AllMountain oder Tour. Aber vergess alls was mit hopsen, springen, Trail- und Bikeparks zu tun hat. Dafür wurde der Rahmen nicht gebaut.




Gruß k67


----------



## fire_ball (26. Juni 2008)

Servus,

ok! Ich verstehe schon, aber viell. ist Bikepark für mich und euch auch ein "unterschiedlicher" Begriff! Ich habe so etwas zum ersten Mal letzte Woche gesehen... zumindest in kleiner Form und ich fand das Geschicklichkeitsfahren auf engen Holzstegen usw. extrem gut, gerade weil ichs da noch nicht so drauf habe (kann grad mal auf der Stelle wenden  ) na jedenfalls, kanns es sein, dass wenn man da daneben kommt auch mal so kleinen 50cm Absatz runter muss! Mit meiner Gabel vorn denke ich ist das sehr grenzwertig und beim Hinterbau bin ich mit halt nicht sicher ob das das Bike aushält.
Sprünge durch die Luft von 2-3m etc.... never... habe ich jetzt schon pipi inne Auge, wenn ich nur von spreche....
Ich dachte hier kann ich durch ne neue Gabel vorn was erreichen...

Ich seh so häufig das hier gerade die Bikes in Richtung ich glaube es heißt "AllMountain" umgebaut werden. Etwas mehr Federweg vorn und gute Bremsen.

Ich hätte das Bike schon etwas mehr geländetauglicher, wenn man auch mal nicht nur auf Straßen oder Feldwegen unterwegs ist.
Ich weiß die Schnelligkeit des Bikes zu schätzen... auch weil ich zu 70% nur in der Ebene fahre, aber für längere Abfahrten usw und auch mal über Stock und Stein im HARZ... da wäre was mit mehr Federweg und bessere Bremsen schön... 

Wenns nicht sinnvoll oder überflüssig ist, was zu ändern... dann umso besser, das spart Geld, aber wie gesagt, Erfahrung habe ich da nicht so viel.
Ich habe halt nur schonmal die Bremsen bei ner Abfahrt blau gefahren, da war ich schon etwas geschockt...

GRüße

PS: Schickes Bike... der hinter Dämper sitzt bei mir andersrum... ist das egal?!


----------



## fatz (26. Juni 2008)

fire_ball schrieb:


> Ich seh so häufig das hier gerade die Bikes in Richtung ich glaube es heißt "AllMountain" umgebaut werden. Etwas mehr Federweg vorn und gute Bremsen.
> ..
> Wenns nicht sinnvoll oder überflüssig ist, was zu ändern... dann umso besser, das spart Geld, aber wie gesagt, Erfahrung habe ich da nicht so viel.
> Ich habe halt nur schonmal die Bremsen bei ner Abfahrt blau gefahren, da war ich schon etwas geschockt...


wenn du n allmountain willst, ist das ams einfach n bissl grenzwertig. wenn du jetzt eine
andere gabel reinschraubst wirst du sehr bald den hinterbau an seine grenzen bringen und
dir dann doch sowas wie ein stereo oder was mit noch mehr federweg kaufen.
das ams ist ein race/marathonbike und das bleibt's auch, wenn du dran rumbaust. 

mein rat: spar die kohle auf was mit mehr umpf.

blaue bremse ist nicht das problem. passiert mir oefter.


----------



## fire_ball (26. Juni 2008)

ok... danke für eure antworten... dann nutze ich den restlichen sommer um mehr kondition zu bekommen und dann dann schau ich mal übern winter obs ein zweitrad gibt oder zu was ich dann noch mehr tendiere...

danke für eure unterstützung!
greetz

PS: noch eine Frage, son liteville 301 scheint aber je nach federung für alles gut zu sein oder? jedenfalls habe ich das gefühl das das die werbung auf der HP verspricht...


----------



## fatz (26. Juni 2008)

fire_ball schrieb:


> son liteville 301 scheint aber je nach federung für alles gut zu sein oder? jedenfalls habe ich das gefühl das das die werbung auf der HP verspricht...



ist sicher eine geile maschine (ein bekannter von mir faehrt eins) aber mir war's zu teuer.
wenn du die anbauteile einzeln kaufen musst, sind sie einfach unanstaendig teuer und
auch wenn du n laden wie alphabike findest, der's dir komplett verkauft, kriegst du's nicht
unter 3500eumeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (26. Juni 2008)

fire_ball schrieb:


> S
> 
> PS: Schickes Bike... der hinter Dämper sitzt bei mir andersrum... ist das egal?!



Das mit dem Dämpfer ist egal. Beim 3-Way kommst Du aber nur in der Stellung an das Ventil fürs SPV dran.

Gruß k67


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juli 2008)

..das ams ist sehr wohl ein allmountain bike und für den harz - über stock und stein - bestens geeignet ! lass dir nix erzählen ....


----------



## fatz (4. Juli 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..das ams ist sehr wohl ein allmountain bike und für den harz - über stock und stein - bestens geeignet ! lass dir nix erzählen ....


sorry, aber 100mm federweg ist kein allmountain. die werden auch nicht mehr, wenn man im harz faehrt.


----------



## Bierkiste (4. Juli 2008)

100mm würde ich schon als untere Grenze für AM ansehen, normal werden aber eher 120mm angesetzt 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike


----------



## fatz (6. Juli 2008)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> 100mm würde ich schon als untere Grenze für AM ansehen, normal werden aber eher 120mm angesetzt


wart noch n jahr, dann ist 120 die untergrenze


----------



## Bierkiste (6. Juli 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> wart noch n jahr, dann ist 120 die untergrenze



Ich will mich heute nicht mit dir über das gestern von morgen streiten.

Gehen wir lieber  trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2008)

....is mir egal , ob in einem jahr über 120 gelacht wird . 100 , 120 oder 140 - mit dem ams is´so ziemlich alles fahrbar - das ist für mich allmountain . rede ja nicht von sprüngen etc . sagt keiner , ein ams wär´ein freerider ....


----------



## fatz (7. Juli 2008)

is ja gut leut. man kann auch mitm hardtail alle moegliche fahren.

wie ich das anfangsposting gelesen hab, hab mir nur gedacht, das kennst du irgendwie.
wie ich mir vor 2 jahren das stereo gekauft hab hab ich auch erst gemeint, das langt jetzt fuer ein paar 
jahre. mittlerweile bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher. warum soll ich dann jemand raten viel geld in was
zu stecken, was die untergrenze von dem darstellt was er braucht?


----------



## DOMBA (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir mein Cube AMS CC 2007 son bisschen auf slopestyle gepfuscht...bis jetz hält auch alles und ich versteh bis jetz no nich, warum man mehr federweg braucht, ich mein federweg vertuscht doch nur fehlendes fahrkönnen... nein quatsch, will bei keinem anecken. Ich würde gern ein Bild dranhängen, aber ich weiß nicht wie, das ist zu groß..sorry

Ausstattung:

Cube AMS CC
Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm
Manitou Platform RL
Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau+Lenker
vorne:Rigida Taurus
hinten Sun Single Track
Magura Louise
Ritchey Steuersatz
Shimpanso XT LX Deore-Mix
Schwalbe Albert
Brave Connectors Griffe
Spank Subrosa Sattel


----------



## fire_ball (23. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen anworten...

Im Moment denke ich eher ich lass mein AMS so wie es ist... dann habe ich ein schönes Tourenfully und ich bin ja auch sonst soweit zufrieden.
Da mich im Moment aber der Gedanke an Bikeparks und Downhill nicht so richtig losläßt, denke ich a bisl in Richtung Zweitbike.

Da ich aber kein Budget von >2000 habe, sind mir in letzter Zeit folgende beiden Bikes ins Auge gefallen:
Spezialized Big Hit 1 (2008) - soll aber die Gabel net so prall sein?!
Canyon Torque FR 7 (2008) 

Mir wurde das Canyon wärmstens empfohlen. Das BigHit ist wohl nicht ganz so gut fürn Bikepark.
Beide haben keine Kettenführung.
Das Canyon soll aber dank der langen Sattelstütze auch für kleinere Touren und bergauf gut sein, so dass man auch mal mit dem Partner oder Kumpel eine Tour mit zusammen mit dem AMS fahren könnte.

Was denkt ihr... ist das ein realistischer Ansatz/Alternative?

Grüße
fireball


----------



## Trumpf (23. Juli 2008)

Wieso kein Hardtail ? Vielleicht ein günstiges Dirtbike als Zweitbike für den Bikepark. Da geht weniger kaputt, wenn mal was schiefgeht und man lernt das fahren meiner Meinung nach auch besser als mit einem Fully.


----------



## fire_ball (23. Juli 2008)

Ein Hardtail??? Entweder man weiß wie man landet oder bricht sich die Knochen?! ODER?! 
Also ich bin letztens mal mit dem Hardtail von meinem Kumpel nur mal ne schlechte Asphaltstraße lang gefahren und muss sagen, die Schläge auf den Allerwertesten möchte ich nicht wieder spüren und daher kann ich mir das schon gar net bei nem Sprung übern Hügel im Bikepark vorstellen.
Aber ich habs nie getestet, reine Vorstellungskrat 

Was ist ein Dirtbike... welche kommen da in Betracht bzw was sind die Eigenschaften eines solchen Bikes? Sind die auch für DH?

Grüße + Danke
fireball


----------



## Trumpf (23. Juli 2008)

fire_ball schrieb:


> Was ist ein Dirtbike... welche kommen da in Betracht bzw was sind die Eigenschaften eines solchen Bikes? Sind die auch für DH?



Die werden sogar momentan modern. Hardtails als Freerider. Wobei das schon fast zu arg ist für dass was du vorhast, wenn ich dich richtig einschätz. Ein Dirt Bike kannst du dir als kleines, stabiles, sehr wendiges und direkt steuerndes Hardtail vorstellen.
Wenns ein Cube sein soll, dann irgendwas in der Richtung "Cube Flying Circus" oder "Cube Edge Zone" oder "Drop Zone".

Sprünge sollten eh mit den Beinen abgefedert werden und nicht wirklich auf dem Sattel sitzend mit dem Hinterbau eines Touren-Fullys, weil das geht bestimmt schief.


----------



## Bericender (24. Juli 2008)

Ich würde dir auch eher ein "günstiges" Dirtbike mit Hardtail Rahmen empfehlen. Eignet sich hervorragend für dne Bike Park oder fürs Techniktraining


----------



## DOMBA (26. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich noch ma...die meisten meiner Freunde, die dirt fahren haben den sattel bis aufs maximalste unten, und manche bmxer fahren nur mit nem stück pappe oder plastik aufm sattelrohr. als dirtbike würde ich mir fürn anfang mal das von youngtalentindustries geben, kostet 499 und is mit marza dort jumper 2 ner hayes stroker trail ausgerüstet hat au singlespeed...www.yt-industries.com

wäre denk ich fürn anfang mal nicht die schlechteste wahl, wenns um dirt und street geht. Solche Räder halten auch ganz schön was aus, bei dirtvideos machen die am schluss manchmal noch ne flat session, da springen aus stetig steigenden höhen ins flat...

Hoffe konnte mal ne runde helfen...


----------



## fire_ball (28. Juli 2008)

Servus,

klein und wendig diese Dirtbikes, aber sorry, alleine von der Vorstellung her grauts mir schon... war am WE wieder mal "kucken" in nem kleinen Park, und wenn ich seh was passiert wenn man, gerade als Anfänger, ohne Federung falsch aufkommt?! UIUIUI 

Ne also ich komme gerade nicht so richtig um das Torque FR herum, Rahmen solide und jenach Einsatz/Fähigkeiten ausbaufähig...

Habe noch ein Ghost FR Northshore gefunden... aus 2007 aber als hier mal nach der Totem 2-step gesucht habe, habe ich nur gesehen, das über kurz oder lang Probleme damit auftreten.. damit hat man dann auch keine Freude, auch wenns ein Gebrauchtbike ist...
Das SK Trail was mein Kumpel hat ist cool, aber zu teuer und hat auch nicht den Vorteil es noch als KurzTouri einzusetzen...

Beim Torque... gibts ES und FR... welches ist denn da besser, wenn das günstigste Modell jeweils nimmt... oder sollte ich eher in ein anderes Forum wechseln.. ist ja Cube hier?!..

Vielen Dank
LG
fireball


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

